# A/V resync problems with 508?



## J.W. (Nov 8, 2002)

Has anyone had resync problems with their 501/508? I was watching recorded programs last night and noticed a slight issue with the sound not being on cue with the video. Though very slight it was annoying. I think the problem only occured after I skipped commercials, but not for sure. I 'rebooted' the pvr and have not had a change to check it this morning. Any thoughts?

J.W.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I rarely see proper lip sync from Dish. I email them at least once a week and I always get the same dumb-ass reply from them that there is no problem, it must be MY receiver-NOT! This has been an issue since I subbed with Dish back in Feb 97.


----------

